# Site Update



## Roy

It's been two weeks.
















I'll try to do two this week, one today and maybe one Thurs or Fri.


----------



## Griff

Make it 3


----------



## Roy




----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> It's been two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to do two this week, one today and maybe one Thurs or Fri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Roy you`re such a tease


----------



## JonW

not that we're itching to open those wallets again but....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonW said:


> not that we're itching to open those wallets again but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Pavlov`s Dogs thats us
















Except instead of riinging a bell Roy uses the magic words *`Site Update`*


----------



## JonW

After all how many of us see that title and immediatly drop everything to click round the site to check out whats new... of course none of us do...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonW said:


> After all how many of us see that title and immediatly drop everything to click round the site to check out whats new... of course none of us do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I certainly didn`t


----------



## ESL

Oh my God... not again!!!

I've just this minute shelled out my watch shekels for this month

























Wot you got then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> Oh my God... not again!!!
> 
> I've just this minute shelled out my watch shekels for this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wot you got then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy you`re such a tease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I told you







he`s just maknig us wait now


----------



## ESL

Its not just my pockets that suffer, it's my company too!!

I'll get no bl**dy work done now either, cos I'll be too busy refreshing the browser!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I think Roy`s got it ready he`s just waiting until the tension is just right to unleash a feeding frenzy
















Mind you I can`t really afford anything anyway I`ve outstanding commitments to clear up first









I`m hoping there`s nothing of interest to me


----------



## ESL

Yeah...

Roy's well known for his "timing".


----------



## Griff

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think Roy`s got it ready he`s just waiting until the tension is just right to unleash a feeding frenzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## JonW

Griff said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roy`s got it ready he`s just waiting until the tension is just right to unleash a feeding frenzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Lol!!!


----------



## Roy

The first update this week is done,


----------



## ESL

Very nice too Roy.

Love those Mido Commanders and the Omega Seamaster. Been looking for a 6138 chrono too, and that blue one is soooo nice. Can't afford it now









Have to keep waiting till the time is right.


----------



## JonW

And very sweet it is too... I didnt know Fortis made a Spaceman... you learn somethng new everyday!

Lots of tempting bits o kit there... shame the Mido's arent black dials or Id have had one of them as well as the citizen I just snaffled!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The Mido Commander is cool


----------



## rsykes2000

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The Mido Commander is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


They certainly are. I have one on the way that I bought a week and a half ago(from a different source) or I would have bought one from Roy. Not too sure on the size, but if I can wear a G10 and not find it too small, the Mido should be fine.


----------



## JonW

Im not sure how old the Mido Dataday Commander is, does anyone know? Ive seen lots of people saying theyre 60's and 70's but there are lots of them out there and there seem to be lots of variations - maybe some are newer itterations of the others?

Mido seems to be an interesting brand and their really old bumper mechs must really be something. Has anyone got one of these? if so can you feel the weight 'bump' when you wear it??


----------



## Silver Hawk

JonW said:


> And very sweet it is too... I didnt know Fortis made a Spaceman... you learn somethng new everyday!
> 
> Lots of tempting bits o kit there... shame the Mido's arent black dials or Id have had one of them as well as the citizen I just snaffled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Darn!









Did you just buy the silver coloured Citizen skeleton?







I wanted that!









Oh well.... maybe next time.


----------



## rodiow

...Dammit Janet .....I just could not resist ! !,

I've already got one of those superb Mido Commanders already...

I saw the update and one was left ,I says to myself "you don't need another one ...its just the same...."

...I went and had my tea came back and it still had not sold .......

so I bought it....

Â£49 for those watches is just not right !!!......

...who can I blame ......?

ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

rodiow said:


> ...Dammit Janet .....I just could not resist ! !,
> 
> I've already got one of those superb Mido Commanders already...
> 
> I saw the update and one was left ,I says to myself "you don't need another one ...its just the same...."
> 
> ...I went and had my tea came back and it still had not sold .......
> 
> so I bought it....
> 
> Â£49 for those watches is just not right !!!......
> 
> ...who can I blame ......?
> 
> ROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Phew, that was close
















Thank you Rod


----------



## rodiow

.....well a guy can only take so much ...."gasp"...my....... will power .... all gone.."choke "... we are but slaves..."gasp"










..hmmm its not sa bad one for each wrist


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> The first update this week is done,Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


19 watches at 03:24PM









11 sold by 10:43pm























!2 happy people tonight


----------



## Roy

There is going to be another one tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> There is going to be another one tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I get paid tomorrow


----------



## Roy

Oh good.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> Oh good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Roy, your a very, very bad man


----------



## Roy

I can't help it though, sorry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> I can't help it though, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yeah, right, we believe you


----------



## Roy

It's true, honest.

I could tell you that I will have some brand new Seiko divers watches at under Â£50 but I won't.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!

























Roy said:


> It's true, honest.
> 
> I could tell you that I should have some brand new Seiko divers watches at under Â£50 but I won't.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I`m so glad you won`t be telling me that I might have got upset


----------



## Roy

That's why I'm not mentioning it on the forum, I thought it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> That's why I'm not mentioning it on the forum, I thought it will be a nice surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Such a kind and thoughtful man


----------



## Roy

True


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## pg tips

those Mido's were a steal, I've seen them elsewhere at more than twice the price!


----------



## Roy

pg tips said:


> I've seen them elsewhere at more than twice the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Same old story.
















I don't know how I do it.


----------



## Stan

Roy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen them elsewhere at more than twice the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Same old story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I do, you steal them from old ladies.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen them elsewhere at more than twice the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Same old story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do, you steal them from old ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

You better not go anywhere near Bridlington then Stan


----------



## Roy

No I don't Stan, some people do though


----------



## Stan

Roy said:


> No I don't Stan, some people do though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You don't have to tell me who Roy, I can guess.


----------



## hakim

Roy, any news on those American version Seiko divers? The yellow and black dialed versions? The wait is killing me


----------



## Silver Hawk

hakim said:


> Roy, any news on those American version Seiko divers? The yellow and black dialed versions? The wait is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Get in the queue...







Wait your turn ....


----------



## hakim

I am in the queue, but its not moving









See Roy, you're going to have a cat fight soon.....


----------



## Silver Hawk

hakim said:


> I am in the queue, but its not moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Roy, you're going to have a cat fight soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I wonder if you're higher up the queue than me? Probably


----------



## Griff

I'm sorry I sold my 1953 Omega.

Hope to see another for sale soon


----------



## Roy

Hakim, they will be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## JonW

Silver Hawk said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And very sweet it is too... I didnt know Fortis made a Spaceman... you learn somethng new everyday!
> 
> Lots of tempting bits o kit there... shame the Mido's arent black dials or Id have had one of them as well as the citizen I just snaffled!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Darn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just buy the silver coloured Citizen skeleton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.... maybe next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Sorry, yes twas me!


----------



## hakim

> Roy Posted Today, 10:46 AM
> 
> Hakim, they will be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Roy

Just arrived Hakim,









Site update within the next two hours.


----------



## JonW

Roy said:


> Just arrived Hakim,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site update within the next two hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Selfish request: Sooner rather than later pls Roy as Ive gotta fly out the door at 4!


----------



## hakim

> Roy Posted Today, 03:39 PM
> 
> Just arrived Hakim,
> 
> Site update within the next two hours.


It'll be 7pm here and I'll be at home on a shitty internet connection









Roy, I hope you got enough toys for all of us


----------



## Roy

Ok , it's done, I'm just uploading it. 5-10 minutes.









Next update tomorrow.


----------



## JonW

Roy said:


> Ok , it's done, I'm just uploading it. 5-10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next update tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Cheers Roy!


----------



## JonW

Another good update, those yellow 35's will go like hot cakes... I just dont know if I 'need' one tho...









The seamaster Cosmic is stunning and that square Seiko is very tempting... ohh decisions decisions...


----------



## ESL

Nice Omegas again.









No Dosh again.


----------



## Griff

Roy said:


> Ok , it's done, I'm just uploading it. 5-10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next update tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## Silver Hawk

*Yellow* one ordered!


----------



## AndySlade

I have ordered a yellow one as well. I have been lurking (is that the right word?) for a while now and have not posted before. I like watches with unusual and coloured dials (don't do pink though!)

So far my modest watch collection includes two black faced watches, two blue faced watches, one orange seiko diver and soon one yellow faced seiko diver. I would really like a green faced watch and I like the look of the green faced Rolex 50th Anniversary model but can only dream.

I was a confirmed quartz analogue man, but have been converted to the ways of mechanical automatics.

My daughter (aged 12 yrs) thinks I am seriously sad because I can't pass an unfamiliar jewellers window without looking at the watches. One of my earliest memories is looking into a jeweller in Windsor Street Uxbridge and lusting over the then new Bulova Accutron Skelton Watch that showed the tuning fork and intenals. This is on my wish list.

I would welcome any link or suggestions for a reasonably priced green faced watch.


----------



## Roy

Welcome to the forum Andy, I'll find you a green dialed watch if you let me know the type you require.


----------



## Stan

Welcome Andy, how about a bit of red?


----------



## JonW

Well it just goes to show that if you snooze you lose... I pop out for a bit and think about the two watchs I liked and wether I could afford them and lo n behold I come back and the Omega and the square Seiko are gone... probably for the best but just goes to show that youve gotta get em while theyer hot or you wont get em at all!

As for green watches - The Accutron Spaceview would probably be green enough but beware of 'fakes'....


----------



## AndySlade

Stan, I feel honoured that you posted the image of your red rekord, not that it was unexpected!

I like the case shape/design very much, but my mother thinks my orange seiko looks 'gay' I can't post the actual word she used, so I don't know what she would make of a gents red faced watch?

Hopefully my next purchase will be funded by received birthday cash, so I might run to a old classic. Fancy a thin watch, older watches are more elegant than newer designs, certainly more subtle and understated.

That remark should start a debate?


----------



## Stan

AndySlade said:


> Stan, I feel honoured that you posted the image of your red rekord, not that it was unexpected!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Andy, I'm a little predictable but reliable.























The red Rekord has been termed effeminate by some in the past but the ugliness of the owner soon dispells that belief.









"Hopefully my next purchase will be funded by received birthday cash, so I might run to a old classic. Fancy a thin watch, older watches are more elegant than newer designs, certainly more subtle and understated".

A vintage watch is a joy to own, IMO. I hope you soon get the chance to experience that joy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

AndySlade said:


> I have ordered a yellow one as well. I have been lurking (is that the right word?) for a while now and have not posted before. I like watches with unusual and coloured dials (don't do pink though!)
> 
> I would welcome any link or suggestions for a reasonably priced green faced watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


How about one of these, Roy used to sell them at Â£55, If he can`t get anymore a Google search might bring one to light









*Orient 1970`s King Diver 21 Jewel Automatic*



























AndySlade said:


> Stan, I feel honoured that you posted the image of your red rekord, not that it was unexpected!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


*Don`t* encourage the old bugger Andy









I`m beginng to think that darned watch is fast becoming the most posted of any on this forum


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AndySlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have ordered a yellow one as well.Â I have been lurking (is that the right word?) for a while now and have not posted before.Â I like watches with unusual and coloured dials (don't do pink though!)
> 
> I would welcome any link or suggestions for a reasonably priced green faced watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> How about one of these, Roy used to sell them at Â£55, If he can`t get anymore a Google search might bring one to light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient 1970`s King Diver 21 Jewel Automatic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndySlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, I feel honoured that you posted the image of your red rekord, not that it was unexpected!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Don`t* encourage the old bugger Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m beginng to think that darned watch is fast becoming the most posted of any on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

It could be Mac, trust me, it could be.


----------



## Roy

PM sent back Potz,


----------



## Silver Hawk

AndySlade said:


> I would welcome any link or suggestions for a reasonably priced green faced watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hi Andy...welcome!

What you need is a Citizen Bullhead from the '70s....i.e. one of these:










but with a green dial (far right) instead of the pink one:










Here is a pic of my three:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy

I was thinking about that too Paul, I have a green one here.


----------



## pg tips

These are the ONLY green watches worth thinking about IMO


----------



## Stan

I don't just do red, I have a green 'un too.


----------



## AndySlade

Silver Hawk said:


> AndySlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would welcome any link or suggestions for a reasonably priced green faced watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy...welcome!
> 
> What you need is a Citizen Bullhead from the '70s....i.e. one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with a green dial (far right) instead of the pink one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## AndySlade

Sorry should have added like the look of the Citizen Bullhead Chrono with the green dial, and the shaped rather than smooth case. I think the pink faced example had put me off the watch as a whole, but love the color variations you have.

The green seiko does not do anything for me, a watch must have something that immediately appeals. The shape, the dial or the just plain unusual makes them interesting to me.

A lot of the military watches are green dialled,but again they don't rock my boat.


----------



## Griff

Where's todays update then!!!!???


----------



## MarkF

Waiting


----------



## Roy

Just uploading it now, it's only a small one with just the Casio's on.


----------



## hakim

Nice Casio's Roy!

Good prices too. Very tempting. There is someone I need to give a present to and these would be ideal


----------



## Roy

Thank's Hakim, they are great for those prices. I just hope I have not bought too many.


----------



## JonW

Have to say that theyre not my thing but blimey those prices are keen. Well done for those Roy.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy, that has to be a record, doesn't it?









Three updates in one week!







Don't think I have ever seen one of those before.


----------



## Roy

It's three in three days Paul







I need to lie down and stop spending so much.

Everyone will be getting fed up of the updates soon, I best not do one tomorrow.


----------



## JonW

my wallet will breathe a sigh of relief if theres not one tomorrow... but my heart says 'yeah, yeah, yeahhh'!


----------



## hakim

Just completed my order. Phew!

A few watches and straps, but most exciting will be the Seiko Divers









Its now going to be sleepless nights till the get here









Thanks Roy! You are the King


----------



## ESL

I'm sorely tempted by those chronos, but I've just got that Poljot chrono - 'er indoors will have a fit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> I'm sorely tempted by those chronos, but I've just got that Poljot chrono - 'er indoors will have a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Maybe you should get a PO Box then the `_interesting_` parcels wouldn`t keep coming to your door


----------



## ESL

I already get Roy to ship most of my "stuff" to my work address as it is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> I already get Roy to ship most of my "stuff" to my work address as it is.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Good plan


----------

